# Kindle anthropomorphic gender Poll



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a sense that the names are more female than male and that women more than men name their Kindles.  Let's find out!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

No name. I never named cars, either


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

The only reason I have for naming that I can see is so you know which Kindle you are downloading a book for when you have more than one Kindle.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

My first Kindle was named Emerson and my second is named Baxter.  I have a new one coming today because I had the fade in sunlight problem, and if this one is okay his name will probably be Peabody.

edit - now that my new one has arrived, it seems more "female" to me than the others did.  Luckily, the Peabody name works either way.  I just thought it was funny that a little plastic box could seem to have a personality.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Mine is named Jinx...from Space Camp  For the longest time my Kindle didn't have a name and it just hit me that he should be named Jinx 

We also have two copy machines in the PTA office that I named...the Riso machine is Herman and the regular copy machine is George. What's funnier is that I have everyone calling the machines by their names *


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My Kindle is named Radar.  I am not generally given to naming machines, but "he" is so much a part of my life now I quit thinking of him as "it".  Radar became his name because I live in Ottumwa, Iowa and it is fun to download books from Amazon to "Radar's Hometown" - silly, maybe - but fun, definitely!  I guess that is how I decided what his gender is too!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I swore at mine a few times, but haven't named it yet. Seems a little unmanly.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

mine is female - Minerva  and Kindle 1 was Athena -- do you sense a theme there


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

No name here.  I've tried a couple of times, but it doesn't strike me as having gender or a personality.  Named a few cars in the past (though not my current one, which I've had the longest), and our Roomba vacuums, but so far the K2 doesn't seem to need a name.  

Oddly enough, I've just realized I don't talk to it.  Or to my iPhone.  Which, considering I talk to most computers all the time, is kind of interesting.  Something in my brain doesn't seem to equate either of these devices with a computer?  That might possibly indicate that the UI on both is pretty sound--to me, the one is a PHONE, the other is a BOOK--never mind what else they're capable of or how they manage those tasks.

Hmm........


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I haven't named my Kindle. I have heard it referred to as, Where's my Kindle?



Spoiler



My rifle on the other hand is named The Critter!



-Sailor


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I named mine Sappho, after a poet from around 600 BC. She was often refered to as the 10th muse. My car is Mina...but that's really just short for Lumina. The car is female, totally female and I often say "she" when talking about her. My Kindle...I don't know yet. I liked the name, but I am not sure it fits and I my have to change it. I kind of get a male vibe from "it". I have been taking a break from "it" and am hacking through my DTB's this week. We will see when I pick "it" up again!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I name my cars, I name my GPS systems, I name everything, except my Kindle. I don't know why, but I've had no urge to name it. 

Steve


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have Sir Sterndale Bennett and Hugh, although this weekend, Hugh was happily known as "the purple folder."

L


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

I named mine Bob.  Short for Battery Operated Book.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I call my kindle "kindle" and I have never named my cars, although I have named my pets, don't know why, peer pressure I guess.  I do talk to my computer (if you can call yelling and cursing it talking   )


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Female- Melia (hawaiian for Plumeria, a flower...my favorite flower, which I have tattooed to my leg)
plumeria=>








its also an old alias....practically no one knew my real name in school


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

It's a machine but its name is "Dr. Fegg".


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Mine is Kate Kindle.  Female.  And I'm female, too.  I dunno.  She just looked like a girl.


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine is technically gender neutral...it's name is Muninn after one of Odin's Ravens.

I tend for deity names when I name my toys.


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I call mine "My Kindle".  Probably means I am not willing to share.  I do like "Bob" for Battery operated book. Good idea purdueav8r!
It is practical and easy to remember.


----------



## Bella (Feb 17, 2009)

Mine is named Sophia, which means wisdom...chosen for all the wisdom I hope to gain from my hours of reading.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Kendle -- female. Although, I thought she would be a he until I saw the Arabian skin for her. When I put it one Kendle seemed more like a she.


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

a Kross-dresser!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> I swore at mine a few times, but haven't named it yet. Seems a little unmanly.


Maybe you should consider it ... when you're telling people about your new toy, the Ken Doll, they may not understand. 

Admission: I stole the Ken Doll thing from a thread I saw at Amazon. Someone actually named their Kindle Ken Doll because their family thought that's what she was always talking about.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh yeah ... I named my girl Skinderella.

She's the red one ...I'll be selling K1 sometime.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Wait a minute!  Don't they come already named with your name (Pam's Kindle)?  I voted no name but not sure if that's true.  I never thought to change it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's interesting to me how evenly distributed the responses are.  Mine is named Eleanor after Eleanor Roosevelt, one of the women I most admire.  I also name cars, even our rental cars, and I name, sort of, my consumer electronics...


Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I was thinking about naming my Kindle Neversleepsawink.....since I do not sleep, either does my Kindle.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Female, Sweety.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mine is Aurora, female, named for Sleeping Beauty my first childhood book.  I didn't name her until I put the Velvet Jewel DecalGirl skin on her and it reminded me of the Aurora Borealis, at that point I felt like she named herself.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My Klassic was named Leisel after the young girl in The Book Thief which was my first Kindle read. My K 2 is Lady Claire from the Outlander series.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine is female, her name is Scarlett.  Hence my desire for a red cover.


----------



## MTscribe (Apr 7, 2009)

Uh oh!  I never thought that I would have to name my new Kindle (coming tomorrow due to sunlight fade) something entirely different!  My first Kindle was named Lexi (short for Lexicon) and that name came to me the second I opened the box.  I wonder if the new one will strike me the same way!


----------



## Nix Cadavre (Apr 3, 2009)

I just don't get the naming thing. Is this a feminine inclination that comes from playing with dolls as a child? It makes no sense to me to give an inanimate object a proper name, and address it as such.

I mean, do you name your microwave oven and television, too? When someone comes `round for tea do you say, "Hold on a moment and I'll put Colin on Stacey." in reference to the teapot and the stove?

Why name _this_ inanimate object and not others? Why not your tape measure, drinking glasses, coffee maker, washing machine, and DVD player? Why isn't your sofa named "Steve" and your alarm clock named "Gerald"?

I don't mean to criticize, but it really boggles me.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I've know guys that named their cars.  And guys that named computers.  So leave the gender issue out of it.  I'm a female and I don't tend to name things.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Some people just seem to name things. I know guys that name their cars, too. And many women who do not name any inaminate object. Some do, some don't. To each their own.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I've only named my Kindle and the two copy machines at DD's school...other than the kid, two dogs, a cat and fish who have swam in our tank, I haven't named anything else *


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Nix Cadavre said:


> I just don't get the naming thing. Is this a feminine inclination that comes from playing with dolls as a child? It makes no sense to me to give an inanimate object a proper name, and address it as such.
> 
> I mean, do you name your microwave oven and television, too? When someone comes `round for tea do you say, "Hold on a moment and I'll put Colin on Stacey." in reference to the teapot and the stove?
> 
> ...


love it - think I'll sit on Steve to watch a movie tonight and bob Gerald in the bean when he talks in the morning, or warm my coffee up in Bubba the microwave - Betsy what are your electronic names?

toooooo funnnnnny

I am a female and as I stated earlier, only thing I have names for are my pets  Some people are just more imaginative than others


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

My Kindle 2 is named Atticus (as in  Atticus Finch, To Kill A Mockingbird).  I didn't name my K1; it has the name Amazon gave it, which is Kathie's Kindle.  I wanted  my K2 to show up first in Amazon's list,  so I picked a name that comes before Kathie's Kindle alphabetically.  As my K2 seems to be male, I chose Atticus.

Kathie


----------



## lostknitter (Feb 5, 2009)

My Kindle is Augustus for Gus in Lonesome Dove, my current car is the only car I ever named, it is My Precious!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Mt KK is named Scotty - was my Grandfather's nickname and I got my love of reading from him. I also have a K2 that does not yet have a name, nothing has come to me. I don't name many things, my computer is named Spot, but I have no idea why I chose that 

Lynn L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, it's official my KK has been named.....Neversleepsawink.  Really we both don't sleep much.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I have yet to name it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Nix Cadavre said:


> I just don't get the naming thing. Is this a feminine inclination that comes from playing with dolls as a child? It makes no sense to me to give an inanimate object a proper name, and address it as such.
> 
> I mean, do you name your microwave oven and television, too? When someone comes `round for tea do you say, "Hold on a moment and I'll put Colin on Stacey." in reference to the teapot and the stove?


Oddly enough, our microwave does have a name. We call it the Vortex, but only when it's not actually being used as a microwave. It's a pretty regular thing though now whenever we're using it to temporarily keep something tasty out of dog & cat reach--as in, "By the way, if you want seconds, they're in the Vortex."

For the life of me, I can't remember how that started, or whether it began with me or my husband. And neither of us regularly names inanimate objects.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

My Kindle2 "MAX" is all Male.... 
jp


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Nix Cadavre said:


> I just don't get the naming thing. Is this a feminine inclination that comes from playing with dolls as a child?


Seems to me I read somewhere that there are things that most guys name too. And women don't get that either.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine is female and I call here KD Kindle.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

My KK's name is Sookie and I am proud of it!!    I named her that after the main character in the first book I read on her.  I still call her Kindle mostly but my close friends know that she has a given name.  My team at work think I am nuts.  When I "enabled" another team member to purchase a KK last week they all asked if she knew my Kindles name.  She did and so did everyone else.  They think I am nuts.  That's OK.  Sookie is about the only indulgence to the nutty side that I have....we are all allowed something, right?!

Edit: PS: my enabled coworker has a name for her KK all picked out and she doesn't even have him yet!  She knows that "his" first owner thought he was a girl and knows her name.  My coworker has a whole back story made up to explain his former and current name.  She's nuts, too, I guess!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> My KK's name is Sookie and I am proud of it!!  I named her that after the main character in the first book I read on her. I still call her Kindle mostly but my close friends know that she has a given name. My team at work think I am nuts. When I "enabled" another team member to purchase a KK last week they all asked if she knew my Kindles name. She did and so did everyone else. They think I am nuts. That's OK. Sookie is about the only indulgence to the nutty side that I have....we are all allowed something, right?!
> 
> Edit: PS: my enabled coworker has a name for her KK all picked out and she doesn't even have him yet! She knows that "his" first owner thought he was a girl and knows her name. My coworker has a whole back story made up to explain his former and current name. She's nuts, too, I guess!!


Are you going to "enable her" here to KindlBoards?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

My Eva is all female!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I have tried to intinst.  I have referred to the boards often in our conversations.  So far, I know that she has been scoping out DecalGirl.com but as far as I know, she has not ventured over here.  I am hopeful that has lurked just a little....but I think that she thinks we are all crazy.  (Of course, if you heard her story about her Kindle, you would instantly say that she is already one of us!!!)


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

I named mine Ken Doll.  (say it out loud fast)

I named my iPhone slot Barbie just to be cute.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Kindle: Professor Vivian Kindlington 
Car: Doris
Computer: Lucy
External hard drive: LaCie (it's actually the name of the brand, but it worked out--Lucy and LaCie!)
iPod: Señor Tunes

I am easily amused.


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Seems to me I read somewhere that there are things that most guys name too. And women don't get that either.


   (Kathie coughs, chokes, spits out coffee)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> I named mine Sappho, after a poet from around 600 BC. She was often referred to as the 10th muse. My car is Mina...but that's really just short for Lumina. The car is female, totally female and I often say "she" when talking about her. My Kindle...I don't know yet. I liked the name, but I am not sure it fits and I my have to change it. I kind of get a male vibe from "it". I have been taking a break from "it" and am hacking through my DTB's this week. We will see when I pick "it" up again!


I have a granddaughter named Mina. My DD told me she chose that name after reading Bram Stoker's (sp?) Dracula. I thought it was a bit creepy that she chose a name from Dracula but I like the name and not many duplicates out there. They also had a Lumina at one time and Mina always called it the "Loo Mina".


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

My Kindle is nameless and nekkid.

My poor Kindle...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thumper said:


> My Kindle is nameless and nekkid.
> 
> My poor Kindle...


Get thee to the Accessories board, post haste! Your Kindle wants -- needs -- some underwear and a koat!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Seems to me I read somewhere that there are things that most guys name too. And women don't get that either.


That one made me spit my tea.

I do not name things. I named three kids, and I often do not get their names right. My youngest loves to tell that I would call him his siblings' names, then the pet names before I actually recalled his name. (He's right.) As a child my dad named my cat Cat because I could not come up with a name.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Seems to me I read somewhere that there are things that most guys name too. And women don't get that either.


ROTFL Ohhhhhh that was a good one Susan!!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Thumper said:


> My Kindle is nameless and nekkid.
> 
> My poor Kindle...


So's mine - but the nekkid part will be remedied soon. I think I found a skin that I like enough to actually choose over the other 10 that I also like. Love the 'Coffee Break' that DecalGirl has for the Asus netbook. I contacted them and they said they would set it up for the KK. I'm waiting the time they said it would take to do it, instead of paying for the rush customization job. (I've also ordered the netbook and will be getting the same skin for it)

As for a name, while I completely understand naming a Kindle & love to see what everyone else has named theirs, my KK hasn't yet seen fit to disclose her/his/its name. I am still waiting.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I haven't named my Kindle, but I do refer to it as Digital Crack.

People might want to rethink referring to their Kindle as "BOB".  Around here the acronym stands for ahem, "battery operated boyfriend".  A person could get some funny looks for saying "let me go grab my BOB, be right back".  

Lara Amber


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

My K2 is known as Lil' Ann, named after one of my favorite books "Where the Red Fern Grows".  My husband and son would like to get a second kindle that stays at home, (Lil' Ann needs a friend), so when that happens, he will of course be named Big Dan.  My son is already asking me "Mom, when can we get Big Dan? I really want to read that book you're reading." 

I think it's hilarious.  When I first named Lil' Ann, they made fun of me.  Now they all refer to her by name like she's a member of the family (which she is).  I love it.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I've called it my geekbook after seeing someone else refer to the Kindle as that.

We did name our GPS - Ursula - she can be a pretty demanding woman at times.


ETA:  Okay now I have to clean my laptop....BOB -  never used it in reference to an ebook.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

CoolMom1960 said:


> I've called it my geekbook after seeing someone else refer to the Kindle as that.


Be careful... it's trademarked


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Male, no name for my Kindle.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Seems to me I read somewhere that there are things that most guys name too. And women don't get that either.


Good one and so true.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Good one and so true.


I hate to admit how long it took me to catch on to that


----------



## devoniuk (Mar 15, 2009)

My Kindle is simply "miKindle" -- no gender. I never call miKindle "It" though -- as in "where is it?" Interesting question


----------



## kworth11 (Apr 8, 2009)

K1: Male named Coma

K2: will be here in Friday but I am thinking that it will be male also. Name TBD.

Car: Noah

Computer:Zip Meister

iTouch: Lacy, for some reason she is my only female machine so far ....


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

It seems that a touch-screen device like an iTouch would be 'female' with all the gentle caressing it gets.  You certainly wouldn't want to slap it on the back, fist-bump or high five her.

And the trademark on the GeekBook™ and GeekBook Pro™ is closely guarded.    I don't know why I started putting those ™ things on there, but now it has become sort of a joke.  I chuckle every time I do it.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Zeronewbury said:


> It seems that a touch-screen device like an iTouch would be 'female' with all the gentle caressing it gets. You certainly wouldn't want to slap it on the back, fist-bump or high five her.
> 
> And the trademark on the GeekBook™ and GeekBook Pro™ is closely guarded.  I don't know why I started putting those ™ things on there, but now it has become sort of a joke. I chuckle every time I do it.


Sniff.... but I started calling it that before you put the TM after it. I guess I will have to call it my nerdbook.....


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I bet you can come up with some kind of royalty payment for the rights to use "Geekbook".

Lara Amber


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

My son always thinks it's cool when he finds someone else named Rob or Robert or Robbie.  I think it's great that we both have GeekBooks™.

You call it whatever you wish.  When I was a kid, growing up in a predominantly french-speaking Roman Catholic neighborhood, I was one of about a million boys named Joseph Robert.  It got kind of strange.  Many things can have the same name - it's what's inside that matters.  I guess that would be the collection of books gound in YOUR geekbook.

Dry those tears.  Rejoice that you are part of the community of GeekBooks™!  Don't forget the secret handshake and the decoder ring!


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Merci Mon Amie!  <- Sorry couldn't help myself..it think it was the French speaking Roman Catholic neighborhood that made me do it!  

I know what you mean about lots of people with your name.....Laura had to have been one of those #1 names in 59/60 's.  In my high school home room besides myself there were 4 other Laura's.  My parents pronounced my name  Lawrah not Lorah talk about a hassel.

I promise to not forget the secret handshake or my decoder ring!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

NessaBug said:


> I named mine Ken Doll.  (say it out loud fast)
> 
> I named my iPhone slot Barbie just to be cute.


*I hate to break it to you...they broke up *


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *I hate to break it to you...they broke up *


What? When! I am so out of the loop. I guess I am too busy reading or looking for books on my computer.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Even though my Kindle has the name "the Great A'Tuin," I think of it as "my Kindle" and consider it gender neutral.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

CoolMom1960 said:


> I know what you mean about lots of people with your name.....Laura had to have been one of those #1 names in 59/60 's. In my high school home room besides myself there were 4 other Laura's. My parents pronounced my name Lawrah not Lorah talk about a hassel.


I hear ya... I know way too many Brittanys my age! And people who spell it all kinds of crazy ways... Brittknee, Britni... blegh.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

CoolMom1960 said:


> What? When! I am so out of the loop. I guess I am too busy reading or looking for books on my computer.


*February 2004...here's the article and from what I've read, it was done in a very public forum 

Ken and Barbie break up*


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> I haven't named my Kindle, but I do refer to it as Digital Crack.
> 
> People might want to rethink referring to their Kindle as "BOB". Around here the acronym stands for ahem, "battery operated boyfriend". A person could get some funny looks for saying "let me go grab my BOB, be right back".
> 
> Lara Amber


Digital Crack - I love it! lmao


----------

